
Create declarative cluster specifications for your managed Kubernetes vendor - alberteinstein
https://kubeformation.sh/
======
alberteinstein
Co-author here. We built this tool to bootstrap vendor specific declarative
templates (Google Cloud Deployment Manager Template [1], Azure Resource
Manager Template [2] etc.) that provisions a Kuberentes cluster (and disks),
because writing them by hand is a pain.

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/deployment-
manager/](https://cloud.google.com/deployment-manager/) [2]
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-resource-
manage...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-resource-
manager/resource-group-overview)

